# Shop On Saturday



## Gizmo (21/5/14)

We will be away however, we will still be open.

@Rowan Francis and @HappyCamper will be running the fort for the day..

Just so you all know.

The hours we will be open is 10AM to 13:00.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

looking forward to helping out , just wonder if i can find a pole ??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Im busy labelling everything so noone that is working while we're away gets confused  

Friday and Monday the fort will be run by

Gizmos mom and @SVS1000 

Thanks for all the help gentlemen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

Are there gonna be any weekend specials

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

if we can find a pole ......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> if we can find a pole ......


ok i'll be going to lollipop lounge this afternoon with a hack saw - i'll see you Saturday for some specials

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (21/5/14)

oooooh i see trouble brewing on the horizon Stroods hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

im worried now.....

Cameras are going up this afternoon gentlemen better behave yourselves

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> im worried now.....
> 
> Cameras are going up this afternoon gentlemen better behave yourselves


AWESOME !!!

@Rowan Francis we can use the footage to look at ALL the angles afterwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

indeed , @Stroodlepuff , please make sure there are plenty camera's

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

oi vey...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

I'll bring the beer


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Seeing that we're having a cracking vape meet with specials and Rowan showing some flesh on the pole what can I bring?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

well seeing as CPT is having a coil building competition, you can bring some flash cards numbered 1 to 10, and then we can have a pole dancing competition....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

ok changed my mind... shop is cloooooooooooooosed while we're away!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/14)

johan said:


> Seeing that we're having a cracking vape meet with specials and Rowan showing some flesh on the pole what can I bring?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Had to remove your image bud - Had malaware attached to it


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

I think Jo'burg might just be the place to be this weekend

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

O! OK, I was more thinking in line of "Liquid Sandwiches" and some proper pole dancers - with all due respect to Rowan , I don't know if I would be able to look when he is on the pole. If I remember correctly, they do have a fireplase, what about having a sheep on a spit on it?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I think Jo'burg might just be the place to be this weekend



No no its really not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

johan said:


> O! OK, I was more thinking in line of "Liquid Sandwiches" and some proper pole dancers - with all due respect to Rowan , I don't know if I would be able to look when he is on the pole. If I remember correctly, they do have a fireplase, what about having a sheep on a spit on it?


ooh lamb spit in a fire place - always wanted to taste that.... ok do that instead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

this is starting to come together nicely ...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

I have a feeling the 'Keys to the Kingdom' will be in Stroods' bag Friday morning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (21/5/14)

I suspect there might be a pre-vape meet at vape king this weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SVS1000 (21/5/14)

Thanks guys, its gonna be strange siting on the other side of the counter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

Remember to bring sleeping bags everybody

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/5/14)

Ohm Johan - Do you think we should bring some camping chairs as well ?


----------



## johan (21/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> Ohm Johan - Do you think we should bring some camping chairs as well ?



Nah, we will sommer take all the matreses and cushions and put them on the floor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

there's a leather couch !! dibs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

No man you guys!! How is @Stroodlepuff suppose to enjoy herself is she is worried about the shop the whole time 

Shhhhh, let her relax and do your thing in secret

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/5/14)

, oooh bondage , with tape !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (21/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> , oooh bondage , with tape !


If you gonna do it, do it with style, use kanthal not tape

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

ai yai yai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/5/14)

Ill be popping in on Saturday to pick up some juices. Is there still stock on the copy nautilus and 28g canthol wire?


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ill be popping in on Saturday to pick up some juices. Is there still stock on the copy nautilus and 28g canthol wire?



You will end up at dead mans door on sunday


----------



## MurderDoll (21/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> You will end up at dead mans door on sunday


Dead man's door?


----------



## annemarievdh (21/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Dead man's door?



Hahah if the bunch do what they plan to do on saturday, they wont be able to wake up on sunday and poor stroods and gizzy wont even be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ill be popping in on Saturday to pick up some juices. Is there still stock on the copy nautilus and 28g canthol wire?



We have the nautilus no 28g kanthal though

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahah if the bunch do what they plan to do on saturday, they wont be able to wake up on sunday and poor stroods and gizzy wont even be there



Ah. Ok. I see. Ha ha! 



Stroodlepuff said:


> We have the nautilus no 28g kanthal though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Noooooo. :crying:

And 32g?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Ah. Ok. I see. Ha ha!
> 
> 
> Noooooo. :crying:
> ...



Yip  have 32 and 26

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/5/14)

I got some contacts so that the pole will be used to its fullest advantage, teazers just around the corner, can get a kombi to travel the ladies over. Mite even be able to get a few kegs of beer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyker (21/5/14)

Looks like a party! What time does it start? I don't wan't to miss anything!


----------



## Alex (24/5/14)

Man.. those cats of yours sure had a fun time at the party today. Just a pity about the pole dancer not showing up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PeterHarris (24/5/14)

Yea. At least the spit was nice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> We will be away however, we will still be open.
> 
> @Rowan Francis and @HappyCamper will be running the fort for the day..
> 
> ...



Yeah right! I only left there at 14:45 and the shop was still full of customers 

Thank you for the great service @Rowan Francis and @HappyCamper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Yeah right! I only left there at 14:45 and the shop was still full of customers
> 
> Thank you for the great service @Rowan Francis and @HappyCamper.


How was the spit?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> How was the spit?



Delightful! (with some VK4)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/5/14)

it was great fun , thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Yeah right! I only left there at 14:45 and the shop was still full of customers
> 
> Thank you for the great service @Rowan Francis and @HappyCamper.



so i heard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

